# Warning if you live near nottingham or derbyshire



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

There have been a number of reported cases of people intentionally poisoning cats and dogs water with anti freeze. Animals are attracted to the sweet smell and taste but antifreeze is HIGHLY toxic.
Also people have reported that some people have been spraying the poison on lawns and gardens to help kill animals.
If you have any kind of pet that eats grass outside, i am warning you.
Also if your pet has water dishes outside, they may be poisoned by some sick idiot.
If you think theres people doing this around you, please dont let your pets walk on the grass as the may lick the poison off of their paws.

Recently, my, my neighbours and TWO of my other friends has had their rabbit (iy had two killed) killed. We thought it was something else but we are certain that this is the case. 
My brothers girlfriend has had her cat killed by this also.
If you google it, you will see a news report about the animal haters in my area.
A man SHOT a cat with a CROSSBOW through the head not so long ago.

Please, please be careful there are some real sickos out there.
And if you think your pet has been poisoned, but seems to be getting better, still take them to see a vet IMMEDIATELY. even if they look like they are back to full health.

Please dont let your prt suffer even if it looks better, trust me i made this horrible mistake and that cost me the life of a dear friend.

Please be careful with where you let your pets roam/play


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You have no idea what killed your rabbit without doing a post mortem, please do not go around scaremongering without being 100% sure of the facts :hand:


----------

